# Isosceles Boost Capacitor question



## Dazoner (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi!

I was about to start building this pedal and I noticed something funny concerning C12.  It's indicated as a 1uF cap on the PCB, usually uF caps are electrolytic per your builds.  The schematic shows a regular cap instead, as does the PCB.  Can I still install an electrolytic cap, as this is what I have on hand, as long as the negative lead is oriented towards pin2 of SW1?  It looks good to me, I just need a little confirmation.

Thanks!


----------



## zgrav (Apr 26, 2019)

I don't know how well a polarized cap would work there.  If it was the difference of finishing a trial build now or waiting for something to come in, go ahead and try it.  

You could certainly sub a NP 1uf electro cap there, although I think a box cap would be preferred.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 26, 2019)

(NP  = non-polarized, or bi-polar cap)


----------



## Robert (Apr 26, 2019)

C12 should be a non-polarized film box cap.    You can use an electrolytic there, just make sure you put the positive lead in the pad on the right.


----------



## Dazoner (Apr 26, 2019)

That's what I was hoping. Thanks alot!


----------

